

Scraping the sh*t out of the interwebz – Part #1 - lepunk
http://lepunk.co.uk/scraping-the-sht-out-of-the-interwebz-part-1/

======
emilv
Don't forget to set a good user-agent header and follow the rules set forth by
robots.txt!

